
Commander, the spaceship to the Galaxy of PyPI - avinassh
https://anvaka.github.io/pm/#/galaxy/python?cx=-2700&cy=377&cz=5622&lx=-0.0869&ly=-0.2315&lz=-0.0338&lw=0.9684&ml=150&s=1.75&l=1
======
danielvf
This is fantastic on my iPhone. Looking around just works, and feel right.

------
mozumder
Are these flying 3-D views standardized? Is there a common WebGL framework for
something like this, which includes user interface controls? Something where
we can just plug in our own data?

~~~
anvaka
They are not standardized. However if you'd like to render your graphs in this
tool refer to this doc: [https://github.com/anvaka/pm#your-own-
graphs](https://github.com/anvaka/pm#your-own-graphs)

------
msellout
Good use of accelerometer.

------
mkehrt
Why why why is the help menu bound to the mouse scroll? Bind it to 'h' or '?',
or better yet, don't make it disappear. I had to reload the page to get it
back.

~~~
anvaka
I observed people using the tool before it was bound to the scroll. Almost
everybody used scroll in attempt to fly forward, while WASD navigation wasn't
obvious. So I decided to show help on scroll...

Will bind it to h and ? as well

~~~
sirtaj
Any specific reason not to allow mouse wheel as fly forward/back?

------
MatthewWilkes
Really cool to see how the Zope/Plone ecosystem is so highly interconnected
but rarely used outside.

